# Here goes...daft question 1



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Do you let your Cockapoo on the couch with you for cuddles? I had a trainer say that Holly wouldn't see me as top dog if I let her on the couch and gave her a cuddle that wasn't earned

What does everyone else do?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Think its personal choice,my pup will be coming home end of july so not got him yet but ive already decided he wont be allowed on the sofa (which cost more then my car!)
Ive brought a dog bed which will go next to sofa,hope it works and i can resist the temptation!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Liz it really is up to you; I have leather couches in the lounge and we vowed Iz would not be allowed up. However, good intentions, I love to cuddle her and watch the TV and I don't want to sit on the floor so we have bought throws to cover the sofas. In the breakfast room she has her own sofa (spoilt dog!). Some people sleep with their dogs - we don't allow her in the bedrooms. They are so cuddly, hard to resist! She knows I am the pack leader but still tries it on all the time!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is allowed up on everything- leather sofas, beds etc. He is as good as gold on them as he knows if he's not he gets chucked off!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

In training theory, I'm sure your trainer is telling you the technically correct way to treat your dog. It depends if you have the motivation and will to do it that way. Personally, I think that some very challenging dogs may need to be treated by the book to behave well, but others will be fine without all that. We spoil Dylan something rotten - more than any other dog I've owned. He is allowed everywhere, including cuddles in bed for an hour or so in the morning, and it has caused no behaviour problems at all. He is not dominant in any way, totally looks up to us and is a really well-behaved dog (apart from the barking). So for him I don't think that sort of training would have been necessary, but if you want to really train correctly then you could give it a go and see if it suits you. If it's not what you want, you could look around for a trainer who is more in tune with your instincts. Trouble is, cockapoos are so easy to spoil, and they do love being spoilt


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Cara made a very valid point about buying throws.

This could be helpful in part of training - it's fine to have a dog bed in the sitting room and in it you could have a throw - then when you fancied a cuddle on the settee - allow your dog to sit on it's throw beside you ! This then gives access to the settee (when YOU want it and allow it) and does not let the dog know it has permanent access !

Try it - and be consistent - if you allow the dog up sometimes but not all times then you are giving out strange signals - if you use a throw - your dog will be able to identify when it's OK x

Stephen xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Trouble is, cockapoos are so easy to spoil, and they do love being spoilt


Soooo true!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We let Lolly on the sofa  There was no way I was going to be able to stop my 12 year old daughter cuddling her when she was just 8 weeks on the sofa. We didn't really want to have to sit on the floor to cuddle her and she's a member of the family so we're happy to share our sofa with her. She's not allowed on the beds though.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes just as Cara and Stephen said Dexter often lies on his own fleecy blanket/comforter (which is always sweet- smelling as I wash it a lot) when he sleeps on beds and sofas- just incase his paws are a bit wet or muddy. He is good at keeping on it.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Definitely allowed up on the sofa. My husbands rule of 'not on the sofa' lasted all of 10 mins, then even he gave in. Millie is way to cuddly and friendly, she's not top dog and shows no sign of wanting to be.

JD like the idea of using a throw to denote when it is acceptable and when its not. I'll give it a go. Maybe a bit now however


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I personally do let our house dogs on the sofa however if we are eating on our laps, I demand the dogs sit on the floor. They accept that because it's our rules and body language and we are consistent. If you are the BOSS and have their respect then there are quite complex house rules that they will totally get and accept. 

A trainer is trying to give you a formula that works. What I would suggest is that you develop a language with your dog that works......repetition , consistency and determination is the key along with good humour, allowing for errors and learning hick-ups but be strong and focused.

Julia x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Totally agree about no dogs on the sofa if you are eating (yes eating on the sofa bad habit I know ) - Dexter would not be able to resist putting his nose in my plate!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with Tessy and Jukee Doodles - we let Beau on our leather sofas but when we have food she is made to sit on the floor. My daughter likes to cuddle up with Beau when watching tv


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Thank you so much all of you, I will teach her the throw thing


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Operation throw commenced - I feel much happier with this and Holly will learn by the medium of throw :laugh:


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I used to be in the "not on the sofa camp". But i was taught a lesson in a dogs ability to bend the rules.
Jess my springer had been trained with all the good manners and rules of the house, that was until she became deaf. I had my suspicions that she was sleeping on the sofa when we were out but I had never caught her in the act.
I came home one day and she must have been in a deep sleep and not heard me, she was lying on the sofa and the game was up. God only knows how long she had been doing this and then jumping down and lying on her bed. Over time we found other things she was doing when we were out, like drinking from the toilet, opening a cupboard to steal apples.
We do have a meal time rule that they go into the crate, and Rosie is just following Poppy into it. And rule 2 - not allowed upstairs.
So now its me that sits on the floor, but they do know who is boss, and its not me.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Sofa ! but like JD's not if we're eating on our laps, they know its not acceptable !
I do find when its hot weather they want to lie on the laminate floor as its cooler but have always allowed them up for cuddles and they both like to sit on laps


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Similar to alot of people really.. started off no sofas, wont be allowed upstairs.... not long before that changed. Its more they want to sit AS close to you as possible which happens to be sofa/chair, when Mable was spayed I was camped on the floor and they were happy to sit there also, can notice like you Frances as the weather warms that they want to be on the cool floor. And follow me to the toilet and lie beside the bath......


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

There do seem to be quite a few people here who agree that indulging their cockapoo is thoroughly rewarding and more of a positive than negative experience! I think that we are very lucky that we seem to be able to largely get away with it without dreadful behaviour problems. Just a testimony to what a fantastic breed they are :ilmc:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo loves to have a cuddle on the sofa and doesn't 'take advantage' at all. She only gets up on the sofa if one of us sits there as she just wants a hug. If we are not on the sofa she'll just lie on the floor or curl up in one of her beanbags. We do only have a cheap Harveys leather sofa and I suppose I might feel differently if I had a lovely designer sofa though, in that case, I think having a throw as a cue for the dog to get up is a brill idea.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It’s all about personal choice and boundaries being set, all puppies need consistency agreed and as long as you stick to the rules you make things will work out fine, sofa or no sofa, it really is down to each owner. 

Our dogs do have a cuddle on the sofa in our kitchen room, but they would never jump on the sofa in the lounge area, just what suits us really and with three you really do need some boundaries, trust me on this one!!


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Will I allow Little Flo on my new cream leather sofa? I'll let you know on the 9th July! 
Wendy and Little Flo!!
P S I'm a bit of a push over!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wendy diane said:


> Will I allow Little Flo on my new cream leather sofa? I'll let you know on the 9th July!
> Wendy and Little Flo!!
> P S I'm a bit of a push over!!


Bet you do...


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Bet I do too!!
Wendy and comfy Little Flo xx


----------



## NicolaG (Sep 28, 2010)

Julie - ALL of my husbands rules only last 10 minutes (lol)!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am getting the feeling, rules have been made to be broken .... ha ha ha 

Well when it comes to cockapoos .. not the kids


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

NicolaG said:


> Julie - ALL of my husbands rules only last 10 minutes (lol)!


We've reach the stage where he doesn't make any rules - sick of them being ignored


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Cockapoos seem to be the exception to all the rules


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Rufus is allowed up on the sofa for a cuddle on our terms. He now asks by resting his chin on the sofa and looking up at me with his big soppy eyes. He has to wait for an 'ok' and then he can jump up with us. Occasionally I just say 'no' for the sake of it and he immediately curls up on the floor at my feet instead. The big rule is that if we get up then he gets off. We never allow him to rest on the sofa on his own. I like the idea of the dog throw - probably a very good place to start.

Karen


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

monty goes on the couch


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

My husband has always said "no dogs on the sofas" - he always had labs as a child. But as Maisie is so small and likes affection he quickly weakened and Maisie is allowed up - she's no bigger than a cushion and loves to lie right beside one of us for a cuddle (only allowed if paws are clean).

We keep a throw permanently on the kitchen sofa and she sleeps either in her bed or on that sofa at night. She definitely knows we are boss so there is no problem.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

wispa is aloud on our cream leather sofas, leather is brill for dogs as it just wipes clean in no time, it always comes up as good as new. she has her own big arm chair in the window that is covered in old towels that are washed every week and taken off if visitors come! lol  she is also allowed on the bed although she does have her own bed in the corner of the room she sneaks up for a cuddle in the mornings!


----------

